# 2 German shepherds growing up together



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

Good video of 2 German shepherds growing up together, has a timeline of clips starting from when they were puppies to them as adults. Only about a 2 minute video but is adorable!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5nxZ5luAyc


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Loved the video. They definitely are friend furever! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

loved the video!! If nothing else.. it also gave me confidence that Titan's play style is normal GSD style, lol.


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

lol, i hear ya, the GSD breed seems to like to wrestle when they play with each other


----------



## graysons (Oct 7, 2014)

Our two German Shepherds are almost three years old now, brother and sister, and they are as different as night and day but, each in their own way, very unique!


----------

